

Show HN: Partsie, a new minimalist video rating service [need beta users!] - liu3hao
http://partsie.com/

======
liu3hao
We called this service Partsie because when we think of video clips/songs, we
usually remember the more interesting parts of it. Remember when someone
begins a conversation with "Did you watch that clip, I liked the part
where..."?

